# Common grammatical errors



## sydneycarton

Out of interest, what are the most common grammatical errors made by native German speakers?


----------



## MaRiKaChAn

I guess the most common one is that most people use the dative case when the genitive case is governed.
Weswegen bis du hier? (Why are you here)
Wrong: Wegen dem Angebot. (Because of the offer)
Correct: Wegen des Angebots. 

Besides, many people construct weil-Sätze in the wrong way:
Weil (because) is followed by a dependant clause in German, but most people use a main clause.
Wrong: Ich bin glücklich weil das Wetter ist schön (I'm happy because the weather is nice. 
Correct: Ich bin glücklich weil das Wetter schön ist.

In German, there are by far more irregular verbs than there are in English, so, consequently, people make more mistakes. The most common mistake in that area are irregular imperatives with "i".
werfen (to throw), imperative: Wirf! (common mistake: Werf!)
essen (to eat), imperative: Iss! (commen mistake: Ess!)


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Deine Beispiele sind tatsächlich beispielhaft für die Kontroverse um "falsches Deutsch".

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass sich die Sprache weiterentwickelt und "falsche Sprache" dann akzeptiert werden muss, wenn die Mehrzahl der Sprecher tatsächlich so spricht, siehe Dativ anstelle von Genitiv.

Von Seiten der "Sprachpuristen" wird das natürlich ganz anders gesehen...


----------



## Sidjanga

Just as a side-note: 
When talking of "correct" and "incorrect" with regard to certain structures used by native speakers, you should always bear in mind  that spoken languages are alive and inhomogeneous; that there are thus often considerable regional differeces when it comes to what is perceived as "correct/acceptable" or "incorrect/unacceptable" by other native speakers, and, first and foremost, that the "mistakes" of today will be - or at least may well be - the grammar rules of tomorrow. 

(Which doesn't change the fact that, at a given point in time, the way people express themselves can tell a lot about their (educacional, social, etc.) background.)


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Thanks for the Englisch translation.


----------



## Sidjanga

mannibreuckmann said:


> Thanks for the Englisch translation.


Well, yes, another instance of temporal coincidence of ideas.


----------



## Frank78

Another common error is in comparative sentences.
A lot of native speaker use "wie" (as) instead of the correct "als" (than).

Peter ist jünger wie Marie. = Peter is younger as Marie


----------



## Savra

MaRiKaChAn said:


> In German, there are by far more irregular verbs than there are in English, so, consequently, people make more mistakes.


Ist das tatsächlich so? Bei beispielsweise Wikipedia stehen für Englisch 283 und für Deutsch 200 starke Verben verzeichnet. Hauptsache, ich muß nicht alle zusammentragen.


----------



## Hutschi

Most common errors are transformations of dialect forms to the standard language.

Examples: "wie" instead of "als", Exchange of "mir" and "mich" - these are not accepted in standard language. "Niemand mag mir" instead of "niemand mag mich."

Another example is a strange and most common form of the genitive, in English there existed a similar form: the "his-genitive". In German it does not have a name and many think it is a dative. It is, for example: "in meiner Mutter ihrem Haus" instead of "im Haus meiner Mutter". ("in my mother her house" rather than "in my mothers house".

It is known and used in every parts of the country but it is considered as "bad German" especially in the north. In the south it belongs to a lot of dialects.

The next one is now correct: Usage of apostrophes in genitive forms, after the reform of orthography: "Hutschi's Haus". - But also "Hutschis Haus" is correct. The other form was wrong but is now accepted in the standard language.

A lot of errors is wrong usage of comma. This seems to be an error of orthography, but in my opinion it is an error on grammar. A wrong comma is connected directly with the grammatical structure of a sentence.

Other grammatical errors are using the wrong kind of words (Wortart). (Using a noun rather than an adjective or adverb. Parts of it were introduced 1996 during the reform of orthography: "jemandem leid tun" -> 1996 "Leid tun" - 2006 "leid tun". 
The reform did not consider the different meaning of different grammatical forms. 2006 some of the most important mistakes were corrected.

The original reform 1996 tried to make the orthography easier but did not consider the grammar in some cases.


----------



## jacquesvd

Ein sehr häufig vorkommender Fehler ist 'diesen Jahres' anstatt 'dieses Jahres' wie z.B. in 'Am Anfang dieses Jahres'


----------



## Sidjanga

jacquesvd said:


> Ein sehr häufig vorkommender Fehler ist 'diesen Jahres' anstatt 'dieses Jahres' wie z.B. in 'Am Anfang dieses Jahres'


Die Meinungen darüber, ob das wirklich ein "Fehler" ist, gehen allerdings auseinander. 

Der Duden-Band _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ meint (weitgehend deskriptiv) hierzu:


> Das Demonstrativ _dieser, diese, dieses_ wird in der Regel stark flektiert.[...] Nur bei wenigen Substantiven hat sich die schwache Form _diesen_ ausgebreitet, z.B. _Anfang diesen_ (neben _dieses_) _Jahres _in Analogie zu _Anfang vorigen / nächsten Jahres_. Als standardsprachlich korrekt gilt jedoch vor allem bei konservativen Sprachpflegern nur _Anfang dieses Jahres_.


[Unterstreichungen von mir]

Diese Variante ist mittlerweile - auch bei insgesamt sehr kompetenten und gebildeten Sprechern - so weit verbreitet, dass sie sehr wahrscheinlich bald allgemein akzeptiert werden wird.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Ist das tatsächlich so? Bei beispielsweise Wikipedia stehen für Englisch 283 und für Deutsch 200 starke Verben verzeichnet. Hauptsache, ich muß nicht alle zusammentragen.


Du hast Recht, die ursprüngliche Aussage war falsch. Allerdings gibt es in deutschen straken Verben mehr unterschiedene Formen:
_Ich esse_ (Indikativ Präsens), _er isst_ (Indikativ Präsens), _er aß_ (Indikativ Präteritum), _er esse_ (Konjunktiv I), _ich äße_ (Konjunktiv II), ..., während man im Englischen nur _eat, ate, eaten_ lernen muss. Entsprechend gibt es trotz geringerer Anzahl starker Verben im Deutschen dennoch mehr Möglichkeiten, etwas falsch zu machen.


----------



## Savra

Ja, das stimmt. Aber obwohl manchmal zu den starken Verben _unregelmäßige Verben_ gesagt wird, werden doch viele regelmäßig gebildet. An _werf _und _eß_ ändert das natürlich nichts.

Die Doppelnennung, gerade jetzt zur Wahl, wie_ Bürgerinnen und Bürger_ sehe ich persönlich auch als Fehler, ist sie doch eine Mißachtung des generischen Maskulinums und führt die Diskriminierung überhaupt erst in die Sprache ein. Und ob es tatsächlich noch notwendig ist, bei _Frau Kanzlerin _Merkel doppelt auf ihr biologisches Geschlecht hinzuweisen? Früher konnte ich das ja verstehen, aber heute … Spätestens wenn solche Idiotie dazu führt, daß der/die SchreiberIn verzweifelt versucht, seine/ihre Sätze in den Griff zu bekommen, kann man auch bei größter Toleranz von einem Fehler sprechen.



Hutschi said:


> A lot of errors is wrong usage of comma. This seems to be an error of orthography, but in my opinion it is an error on grammar. A wrong comma is connected directly with the grammatical structure of a sentence.


O ja. Selbst Studenten können kaum ein richtiges Komma setzen.


----------



## Sepia

Sigianga said:


> Die Meinungen darüber, ob das wirklich ein "Fehler" ist, gehen allerdings auseinander.
> 
> ....


 

(Ging um "am Anfang dieses Jahres" vs. "am Anfang diesen Jahres".)

Wie willst du den verteidigen, dass die zweite Möglichkeit richtig wäre?

"diesen Jahres" kann doch nie ein korrekter Genitiv sein. Was soll es dann sein?


----------



## Sidjanga

Sepia said:


> ...
> Wie willst du den verteidigen, dass die zweite Möglichkeit richtig wäre?
> 
> "diesen Jahres" kann doch nie ein korrekter Genitiv sein. Was soll es dann sein?


Hallo Sepia. 
Ich verteidige das nicht und sage vor allem nicht, dass es "richtig" sei. Ich habe "nur" gesagt, dass die Meinungen darüber, ob es "falsch" ist, auseinander gehen.
Angesichts der komplexen Sprachrealität (bei der Logik ja bekanntlich nicht immer das oberste Kriterium ist) gibt es ja durchaus noch andere Kategorien als "richtig" und "falsch". Insbesondere bedeutet "nicht (unbedingt) falsch" oder "im gesamtsprachlichen Kontext nachvollziehbar" ja nicht automatisch "richtig" (Sprache ist ja nicht Mathe).
Siehe hierzu auch das obige Zitat aus dem Duden-Band _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ (insbesondere "vor allem bei konservativen Sprachpflegern") und das folgende Zitat von hier: (vor einer Weile hatte ich einen richtig guten Artikel hierzu gelesen, den ich im Moment leider nicht finden kann)


> Das "s" [...] hört man gut und von [diesem Laut] will man nicht zu viele in einer Nominalphrase - möglichst nur einen. So hatten wir vor 200 Jahren noch solche Wendungen wie "ich bin gutes Mutes" oder "sie kommt schnelles Schrittes". [...] Heute sind wir guten Mutes und kommen schnellen Schrittes. [...] Das "n" ist wesentlich schwächer, wesentlich allgemeiner verwendbar und genau derselbe Prozess spielt sich hier ab bei "am Anfang diesen Jahres".


Und dass "Anfang diesen Jahres" (in Analogie zu _Anfang letzten Jahres_) mittlerweile eine weitverbreitete Realiät ist - auch unter sprachkompetenten und gebildeten Sprechern -, lässt sich ja kaum bestreiten. 
Vor allem gibt es sicher Schlimmeres  - z.B. heutzutage "ich bin gute*s* Mutes" oder "sie kommt schnelles Schrittes" zu sagen.  
Den Leuten - oder jedenfalls den Sprachpuristen - von vor 200 Jahren wären dagegen wahrscheinlich bei unseren heutigen "gute*n* Mutes" und "schnelle*n* Schrittes" die Nackenhaare zu Berge gestanden... .


----------



## berndf

Sepia said:


> (Ging um "am Anfang dieses Jahres" vs. "am Anfang diesen Jahres".)
> 
> *Wie willst du den verteidigen*, dass die zweite Möglichkeit richtig wäre?
> 
> "diesen Jahres" kann doch nie ein korrekter Genitiv sein. Was soll es dann sein?


Sprachvereinfachung. Eine sehr natürliche Entwicklung in allen Sprachen. Die Deklination der Demonstrativpronomen entspricht der starken Flexion der Adjekte, bis auf Singular, Genitiv, maskulin und neutrum. Eine vollkommen überflüssige Komplikation ohne die man sehr gut leben kann. Da sich, wie Sigianga schrieb, diese Vereinfachung auch bei gebildeten Sprechern immer mehr durchsetzt, fällt es zunehmend schwer hierin einen bloßen Fehler und nicht vielmehr Sprachwandel zu sehen.

PS:


Sigianga said:


> Den Leuten - oder jedenfalls den Sprachpuristen - von vor 200 Jahren wären dagegen wahrscheinlich bei unseren heutigen "gute*n* Mutes" und "schnelle*n* Schrittes" die Nackenhaare zu Berge gestanden... .


Ein wichtiger und richtiger Hinweis. Die Deklination der Demonstrativpronomen vollzieht hiermit lediglich einen früheren Wandel der Adjektivdeklination nach.


----------



## Hutschi

Bastian Sick stellt im Zwiebelfisch nur die Variante "dieses Jahres" als korrekt dar. http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,281668,00.html ("Das Verflixte dieses Jahres".)

Er geht hierbei ironisch vor, aber vom Standpunkt der vorschreibenden Linguistik.

Ich neige hier zur Darstellung von Bernd, mit einem kleinen Zusatz:
Gefühlsmäßig sehe ich einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in Sachsen lebe. "Im Sommer diesen Jahres"="Im Sommer des jetzigen Jahres".
"Im Sommer dieses Jahres"="Im Sommer des besprochenen Jahres, auf das 'dieses' verweist."

Das ist dadurch möglich, dass "dieses" jetzt "frei" ist und normalerweise immer einen Zeiger darstellt.

Vergleiche: "dieses und jenes Jahr." 
1990 war ein besonderes Jahr. Im Herbst dieses/jenes Jahres war die Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> (...) "Im Sommer diesen Jahres"="Im Sommer des jetzigen Jahres".
> "Im Sommer dieses Jahres"="Im Sommer des besprochenen Jahres, auf das 'dieses' verweist." (...)


Ja, mir geht es hier ähnlich.
Jedenfalls kann "im Sommer diesen Jahres" meinem Sprachgefühl nach nicht "im Sommer des Jahres, über das gerade gesprochen wird" bedeuten (wenn es nicht das aktuelle ist).


----------



## ablativ

Sigianga said:


> Vor allem gibt es sicher Schlimmeres  - z.B. heutzutage "ich bin gute*s* Mutes" oder "sie kommt schnelles Schrittes" zu sagen.
> Den Leuten - oder jedenfalls den Sprachpuristen - von vor 200 Jahren wären dagegen wahrscheinlich bei unseren heutigen "gute*n* Mutes" und "schnelle*n* Schrittes" die Nackenhaare zu Berge gestanden... .



Warum soll "gutes Mutes" schlimmer sein als "diesen Jahres"? Beides ist verkehrt, wenn man von den zur Zeit gängigen Grundsätzen der Deklinationsregeln ausgeht. Ich bin kein Sprachpurist und rede auch der präskriptiven Grammatik keinesfalls das Wort, denn - wie an anderer Stelle von mir bereits gesagt - die präskriptive Grammatik kann immer nur eine "Momentaufnahme" sein. Wenn genügend Benutzer einer Sprache einen entsprechenden Begriff oder eine sprachliche Konstruktion eigentlich regelwidrig anwenden und sich diese Anwendung über einen bestimmten Zeitraum hinweg durchsetzt, hat irgendwann die eigentlich "richtige" Bedeutung zugunsten der zunächst "falschen" verloren.

Im Niederländischen heißt es immer noch "goedsmoeds", und da dies die (im Vergleich zum Hochdeutschen) ursprünglichere Sprache darstellt, ist es gut möglich, dass man vor 200 Jahren "gut*en* Mutes" nicht goutiert hätte. 

"Mut" und "Schritt" sind aber nun einmal männliche Hauptwörter, darum heißt es "gut*en* Mutes bzw. schnell*en* Schrittes. "Jahr" ist sächlich, und das hat zur Folge, dass es "dies*es* Jahres" heißt. Vielleicht sagt man ja ein*es* Tag*es* auch: Er ist der Leiter dies*en* Unternehmens, er ist der Chef dies*en* Betriebs. Aber solange die Demonstrativpronomina noch in herkömmlicher Weise dekliniert werden, gilt das auch (noch) für das dazugehörige Nomen "Jahr". "Dieses Jahres" ist die korrekte Form, wobei es natürlich jedem freisteht, sich so auszudrücken, wie er mag. Und, wie gesagt, eines - hoffentlich fernen - Tages wird  "dies*en* Jahres" vielleicht die bevorzugte, wenn nicht gar die einzige Flexionsform sein.


----------



## Sidjanga

ablativ said:


> Warum soll "gutes Mutes" schlimmer sein als "diesen Jahres"?


Ich habe gesagt, dass es [in den Ohren der meisten Sprecher] *heutzutage *"schlimmer" (lies "unangenehmer, falscher, ...) klingt, "gutes Mutes" zu sagen. 





> "Mut" und "Schritt" sind aber nun einmal männliche Hauptwörter, darum heißt es "gut*en* Mutes bzw. schnell*en* Schrittes. "Jahr" ist sächlich, und das hat zur Folge, dass es "dies*es* Jahres" heißt.


Mit männlich und sächlich hat das gar nichts zu tun; es ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt, einfach eine Analogiebildung, eine Anlehnung der Deklination des Demonstrativpronomens _dieser _an die der Adjektive in ähnlichen Konstruktionen.
Bei der Adjektivdeklination heißt es aktuell selbstverständlich auch _reine*n* Gewissens_, "obwohl" _Gewissen _natürlich Neutrum (und nicht Maskulinum) ist. 
(umgekehrt sagt man bei der aktuell üblichen Deklination des Demonstrativpronomens ja auch nicht _die Beine diese*n* Tisches_, "obwohl" _Tisch _Maskulinum ist).

Vergleiche zu dieser Diskussion um "richtig" und "falsch" z.B. *des Nachts* - das hier sicher keinen stört , einfach, weil wir es alle so gewohnt sind. "Grammatisch richtig" ist das - strenggenommen - natürlich trotzdem nicht, da der Genitiv des (weiblichen) Substantivs _Nacht _selbstverständlich nicht _des Nachts_ sonder _*der Nacht*_ heißt.

Der Artikel, den ich oben erwähnt habe, ist dieser: Der sogenannte Sprachverfall.
Für diese Diskussion richtig relevant wird es etwa ab dem letzten Absatz von Punkt 2, und auf "diesen Jahres" wird unter 3.2 eingegangen.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Vergleiche: "dieses und jenes Jahr."
> 1990 war ein besonderes Jahr. Im Herbst dieses/jenes Jahres war die Wiedervereinigung.


Interessante Beobachtung. Das liegt wohl darin, das in "diesen Jahres" "dies" als Adjektiv verstanden wird und in "dieses Jahres" als Demonstrativpronomen.

Man kann hierin also nicht nur als Wandel der Deklinationsform sehen, sondern man könnt es auch als Herausbildung einer adjektivischen Verwendung von "dies" verstehen. Vergleiche hierzu auch das bairisch-östereichische Adjektiv "heurig" in "das heurige Jahr".

Als *einzige* Erklärung taugte dies allerdings nicht, weil das ebenfalls inzwischen oft gehörte "jeden Jahres" so nicht erklärbar wäre.


----------



## jacquesvd

Sigianga said:


> Vergleiche zu dieser Diskussion um "richtig" und "falsch" z.B. *des Nachts* - das hier sicher keinen stört , einfach, weil wir es alle so gewohnt sind. "Grammatisch richtig" ist das - strenggenommen - natürlich trotzdem nicht, da der Genitiv des (weiblichen) Substantivs _Nacht _selbstverständlich nicht _des Nachts_ sonder _*der Nacht*_ heißt.


 
Selbstverständlich ist jede Sprache fortwährend im Wandel und das nicht nur was die Grammatik sondern auch was den begrifflichen Inhalt eines Wortes betrifft und das hat m.E. auch nichts mit Sprachverfall zu tun. Siehe z.B. das niederländische 'varen', dass vor 400 Jahren die gleiche Bedeutung wie das deutsche 'fahren' hatte; jetzt nur noch Reisen per Schiff bedeutet. 

Nur, zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt gibt es ein konventionelles Einverständnis über was richtig und was falsch ist. Zur Zeit gilt 'dieses Jahres' als richtig und 'diesen Jahres', obgleich im Aufmarsch, noch als falsch. Ich höre zwar sehr oft, 'diesen Jahres' weswegen ich es aufgebracht habe, habe es bislang aber noch nicht gelesen, weder in einer deutschen Zeitung noch in einem deutschen Buch, wo es m.E. selten vorkommt. Auch lernen Studenten im Ausland noch immer ausschließlich 'dieses Jahres'. Mann kann in diesen Angelegenheiten ja letztendlich nicht vorgreifen.

Will damit gesagt sein, dass die Verwendung von 'diesen Jahres' ein schrecklicher sinnentstellender Fehler ist? Sicherlich nicht, aber ein Fehler bleibt es immerhin und, dass 'diesen Jahres' binnen 20 oder 30 Jahren vielleicht oder sogar wahrscheinlich als eine richtige Nebenform und noch später vielleicht sogar als die einzig richtige angesehen werden wird, ändert nichts an die heutige Sachlage.
Vermutlich erleben wir jetzt den Umbruch und Ihre neuere Dudenausgabe weist schon darauf hin, bestätigt die Gültigkeit dieser Nebenform aber noch nicht explizit. Für einen Lehrer, der eine Aufgabe korrigiert ist 'diesen Jahres' somit noch immer ein Fehler.

Rechtschreibung ist eine reine Konvention und dass sie von Zeit zu Zeit eines 'Aggiornamento' (komme jetzt nicht auf ein deutsches Wort hierfür) bedarf, ist schon klar; nur empfiehlt es sich Änderungen an der Rechtschreibung nicht allzu oft vorzunehmen wie es das Englische und auch Französische vormachen und dann immer nur in kleinsten Schritten. 

Ich nehme ein Englisches Beispiel wo beide Vergangenheitsformen von 'to learn and to dream' ('I dreamt and I dreamed' bzw. 'I learnt and I learned') als richtig gelten, wobei die Aussprache zwischen 'dreamt und 'dreamed' sogar verschieden ist.
Vergleiche über Häufigkeitsvorkommen beweisen, dass die schwache Form zunehmend verwendet wird und, dass es nicht sehr lange mehr dauern wird ehe die starke Form als veraltet bezeichnet werden wird um dann eines Tages gänzlich zu verschwinden. Aber, z.Z. gelten beide als explizit richtig: einen Status der 'diesen Jahres' noch nicht erreicht hat. 

Daran ist allemal nichts Schlimmes: nur auf die jetzige Frage was denn wohl viel vorkommende grammatische Fehler sind, scheint mir 'diesen Jahres' ein gutes Beispiel: der Fehler kommt nämlich so oft vor, dass man vermuten darf; dass diese Form eines Tages als richtig gelten wird!


----------



## berndf

jacquesvd said:


> Daran ist allemal nichts Schlimmes: nur auf die jetzige Frage was denn wohl viel vorkommende grammatische Fehler sind, scheint mir 'diesen Jahres' ein gutes Beispiel: der Fehler kommt nämlich so oft vor, dass man vermuten darf; dass diese Form eines Tages als richtig gelten wird!


Die Frage, die wir hier diskutieren, ist, ob dieser Zeitpunkt bereits erreicht ist. Das Duden-Zitat legt dies zumindest nahe.


----------



## ablativ

Sigianga said:


> Mit männlich und sächlich hat das gar nichts zu tun; es ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt, einfach eine Analogiebildung, eine Anlehnung der Deklination des Demonstrativpronomens _dieser _an die der Adjektive in ähnlichen Konstruktionen.
> Bei der Adjektivdeklination heißt es aktuell selbstverständlich auch _reine*n* Gewissens_, "obwohl" _Gewissen _natürlich Neutrum (und nicht Maskulinum) ist.
> (umgekehrt sagt man bei der aktuell üblichen Deklination des Demonstrativpronomens ja auch nicht _die Beine diese*n* Tisches_, "obwohl" _Tisch _Maskulinum ist).




Hi Sigianga,
Du hast in jedem Punkt recht. 
Mein "Beitrag" ging leider gründlich daneben. Sorry!


----------



## jacquesvd

berndf said:


> Die Frage, die wir hier diskutieren, ist, ob dieser Zeitpunkt bereits erreicht ist. Das Duden-Zitat legt dies zumindest nahe.


 
So bald diese Nebenform regelmäßig in der besseren geschriebenen Presse auftaucht und von etablierten Autoren schriftlich und häufig verwendet wird, denke ich, dass es dann so weit sein dürfte und nehme an, dass Duden 'diesen Jahres' dann explizit und offiziell für gültig erklären wird.
Angeblich sind wir noch nicht so weit und befinden uns nur auf dem Weg dorthin.


----------



## berndf

jacquesvd said:


> So bald diese Nebenform regelmäßig in der besseren geschriebenen Presse auftaucht und von etablierten Autoren schriftlich und häufig verwendet wird, denke ich, dass es dann so weit sein dürfte und nehme an, dass Duden 'diesen Jahres' dann explizit und offiziell für gültig erklären wird.
> Angeblich sind wir noch nicht so weit und befinden uns nur auf dem Weg dorthin.


Sick hat in seienen Kollumnen zu dem Thema (zwei sind mir bekannt) dankenswerterweise einige Beispiele hierzu gesammelt. In seiner dogmatischen Sicht der Dinge ist ihm dies wahrscheinlich ein Zeichen abnehmender Sprachkompetenz selbst gebildeter Kreise. Diese Sammlung ist aber auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass Dein Kriterium vielleicht bereits erfüllt sein könnte.

Jacques, ich möchte dir übrigens noch zu Deinem hervorragenden Deutsch gratulieren.


----------

